# Roseola that itches?? I'm confused



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi mamas,

I posted a couple days ago about my dd. She had a high fever with no other symptoms except irritability and a rash when the fever broke. Here's the weird thing, she's been scratching a lot, but I read that Roseola doesn't itch. The rash got worse today, so here's some new pics. The one of her face is where she's been scratching a lot (as you can see by the skin) and also on her head. The rash is mostly on her belly and back, along with her neck and face.

It's not eczema behind her ear, though it looks that way from the pic.

Here are the pics...

face
belly
back


----------



## tangledblue (Apr 5, 2008)

Not to be alarmist, but do see your dr. in case it's this:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kaw...CTION=symptoms


----------



## foodymama (Feb 5, 2009)

DD had a rash like this in March. We took her to the Dr. who diagnosed it as scarletina. He the scarletina came from an ear infection and strep throat that our very healthy DD never really showed signs of having besides a fever and the rash. I would definitely get it checked out. You never know, we had no idea that DD had something more serious.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I also think it looks like Scarlet fever. (Strep throat with a rash)

But, fifths disease is incredibly common. Most kids get it and you don't even know they have it. http://www.babycenter.com/0_fifth-disease_1617.bc

Rubella. http://www.babycenter.com/0_rubella-...asles_11386.bc <--not likely if she's been vaccinated.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Roseola rashes don't get worse or itch. I'd go to the doctor at this point just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, mamas. I can't take dd to the doc until payday (tomorrow).

Ok, I don't think it's scarlet fever or scarletina, as it feels like skin normally feels, there's no texture to it at all. The texture is supposed to be the main diagnostic criteria...

Quote:

Scarlet fever (this is also called scarletina). The rash usually first appears on the neck and chest, then spreads over the body. It is described as "sandpapery" in feel. The texture of the rash is more important than the appearance in confirming the diagnosis.
On rubella...unless she's just atypical, the symptoms don't really match what happened to her, but it's closer than the other stuff. I sure hope it's not! I'm pregnant. I don't know if I was vaxed as a child or not and in order to find out, I'd have to tell my mom I'm pregnant, which I don't want to do. Guess I'll need to.

Quote:

But, fifths disease is incredibly common. Most kids get it and you don't even know they have it. http://www.babycenter.com/0_fifth-disease_1617.bc
She doesn't have the characteristic slapped cheek thing.

Is there anything else it could be?


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

I found out they test for immunity in prenatal blood work and I'm immune! Thank you, Lord! Boy, that's a load off!


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wanted to close this out with the result, in case it helps anyone else.

I'm assuming it's Roseola. It's gone today. It followed the same fever pattern (5 days high temps), along with 2-3 days rash and then nothing.

Also, she was scratching her head and behind her ear, but not her body. So, I think that was from something else. Sure made things look connected though.

Thank you mamas for your help!


----------

